# mydvd msi



## ch1 (Jan 27, 2005)

I keep on getting this popup and it is asking me to find the program hp digital media archive forder containing the installation package EZARC.MSI use sorce c:\hp\tmp\src\ this has to do with sonic something are another any help please i have hp pavilion m7580m with amd athlom 64x2 dual-core processor 4400+ for true multi-tasking i just install nero 7 if that has any thing to do with it help please thanks.


----------



## CurtisiroB (Sep 2, 2006)

Yeah me too and i cant find any files that contains this, this is my first time using this site and i'm only 13, and its pissing me off that i cant find this thing


----------



## iamkihn (Sep 13, 2006)

I am having the same exact problem. Constantly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Someone please help us


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

you folks may want to post hijackthis HJT logs in the security forum on this site, go back to forums and find the security one. This sounds like a spyware type of deal, unless someone here knows what this is.


----------



## Shaw2010 (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm having the same EZARC.msi problem!!!
Somebody please help.


----------



## catlady13 (Aug 4, 2003)

I got this from another part of tech support guy credit to Gene 1234 who says he found it on an HP help page. 

For those with HP Media Center Computers having the EZARC.msi message. Here is the resolve, straight from HP Tech Support. 

Sometimes, during load, Roxia Digital Media Archive doesn't load correctly, or becomes corrupt. This is where you are getting the EZARC.msi request from. If you follow these steps, you shoud resolve the problem. 

start > all programs > Help & Tools > HP Application Recovery 


When the Application Recovery console comes up, Choose Application Installation then click NEXT.

When the list comes up, highlight Roxio DigitalMedia Archive by clicking on it, then click the "Install" button. 

It will re-install Digital Media Archive, and fix your EZARC.msi search issue. 

Hope this helps. 

Note: I am not a tech representative. Just aonther user. All advice given is given with no guarantee. Use it at your own risk. (sorry, got to cover my rear)


----------



## catlady13 (Aug 4, 2003)

]I got this from another part of tech support guy credit to Gene 1234 who says he found it on an HP help page.

For those with HP Media Center Computers having the EZARC.msi message. Here is the resolve, straight from HP Tech Support.

Sometimes, during load, Roxia Digital Media Archive doesn't load correctly, or becomes corrupt. This is where you are getting the EZARC.msi request from. If you follow these steps, you shoud resolve the problem.

start > all programs > Help & Tools > HP Application Recovery

When the Application Recovery console comes up, Choose Application Installation then click NEXT.

When the list comes up, highlight Roxio DigitalMedia Archive by clicking on it, then click the "Install" button.

It will re-install Digital Media Archive, and fix your EZARC.msi search issue.

Hope this helps.

Note: I am not a tech representative. Just aonther user. All advice given is given with no guarantee. Use it at your own risk. (sorry, got to cover my rear)[/QUOTE]


----------



## meredith219121 (Jan 1, 2007)

catlady13 said:


> I got this from another part of tech support guy credit to Gene 1234 who says he found it on an HP help page.
> 
> For those with HP Media Center Computers having the EZARC.msi message. Here is the resolve, straight from HP Tech Support.
> 
> ...


I did this and it work for a min and then came back.


----------



## EMBALMER (Feb 24, 2007)

1 - Press Start
2 - Select Run
3 - Type in msconfig
4 - Press okay
5 - Select Startup Tab
6 - Deselect DMA Schedueler
7 - Click Apply
8 - Restart Computer

Worked first time. 
Went through procedure with HP Tech online.


----------



## englishrd (Sep 8, 2007)

This worked for me to uninstall 2 different programs that I couldn't remove from my computers one on XP and the other on Vista. I didn't but would suggest making a restore point before trying this. Good Luck

download and install windows installer clean up utility from microsoft support site. 
click start, all programs, windows install clean up.
remove problem software (example: Sonic mydvd plus)
exit

to delete shared folder of problem software
click start button, computer
from top menu click organize, select folder & search items
select view tab
in the section labeled hidden files and folders, select show hidden files & folders, click ok
double click local disk (c:\) .
double click program data.
find your problem software maker.
right click on problem program, click delete, click yes to send to recycle bin.
restart computer


----------

